# Ghetto lottery winner didn't tip.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Did a Lyft last night. He eventually said his Uber driver blew a stop sign and got nailed by a pickup truck. I said, "I bet you got some money out of that." He said, "I sure did."

I said, "It's a miracle you survived, what kind of car was he driving?" He said, "Rav 4." 

He also seem to imply that Uber banned him from using it. I guess I should have asked him that question.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Remember the Air Florida crash into the frozen Potomac River back in the day? probably not as you are most likely under 40 years old. It was in 1982. Anyway, there was a girl who survived. Got a King's ransom (for that time) . I occasionally ran into her where we lived in Florida at the time. She was pawning her jewelry as she needed money. Early 1980's is when crack was getting a foothold. 

Imagine that.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> Remember the Air Florida crash into the frozen Potomac River back in the day? probably not as you are most likely under 40 years old. It was in 1982. Anyway, there was a girl who survived. Got a King's ransom (for that time) . I occasionally ran into her where we lived in Florida at the time. She was pawning her jewelry as she needed money. Early 1980's is when crack was getting a foothold.
> 
> Imagine that.


So was she in the plane, or watching it at an airshow?

Maybe she was in a lot of pain from the crash.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Worst ones are those stuck-up entitled millennials. Horrible tippers.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

June132017 said:


> So was she in the plane, or watching it at an airshow?
> 
> Maybe she was in a lot of pain from the crash.





June132017 said:


> So was she in the plane, or watching it at an airshow?
> 
> Maybe she was in a lot of pain from the crash.


This one:


----------

